# my greenhouse



## limuhead (Jan 26, 2013)

Only 400square feet under cover, adding another 200 square feet next weekend, just for Phrags(maybe a few Paphs as well)!


----------



## Rick (Jan 26, 2013)

It's beautiful there:clap:


----------



## Dido (Jan 26, 2013)

looks good, 
should I send you some snow


----------



## limuhead (Jan 26, 2013)

Dido said:


> looks good,
> should I send you some snow



If you do I will put it in a paper cup and pour fruit juice on it; turn it into Shave Ice(I think they call it a snow cone on the mainland).


----------



## Dido (Jan 26, 2013)

sounds like a good idea, have to try that


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 26, 2013)

Great growing area!!!


----------



## Justin (Jan 26, 2013)

gorgeous! looks like you are growing some nice multifloral Paphs--look like roths.


----------



## Clark (Jan 26, 2013)

Thumbs up on the suspended shelving!

2x4x8' D.F. are $2.85 per piece here.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 26, 2013)

It looks a lot bigger than 400 sq. ft. I can't imagine what it's like to not have to have an enclosed greenhouse.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 26, 2013)

Justin said:


> gorgeous! looks like you are growing some nice multifloral Paphs--look like roths.



Look like Phrags to me. Nice spread you got there. Plenty of room to expand


----------



## Cheyenne (Jan 26, 2013)

Very nice greenhouse. I bet is you show us a picture in a few weeks we would be able to see the plants grow. The environment is perfect there. That was one of the things I about Hawaii I loved, the greenhouse with just shadecloth, not enclosed. With the breeze blowing through, and rain coming in. Great.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## abax (Jan 26, 2013)

The first thing I noticed is how neat and clean the area is...very organized.
I agree with Dot...I can't imagine being able to grow outside in a shade
house. Do you have any problems with insect infestation?


----------



## limuhead (Jan 27, 2013)

All the hanging plants are Cattleya, Doritis, Dendrobium, and Laelia species, with a few odds and ends thrown in. I have a few Phrags, but I think the plants that look like Paphs or Phrags are Miltoniopsis, they can get pretty good size here. The bench outside along the greenhouse under the lychee tree is more Cattleya and Dendrobium species and Cymbidiums...


----------



## emydura (Jan 27, 2013)

Amazing setup. I'm green with envy.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jan 27, 2013)

Awesome growing area! Anyone who has bigger than a 12 square foot growing area is considered vey fortunate in my opinion!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 27, 2013)

Interesting system you use for hanging yours catts and co!!!! Are those wire hangers, or cord sling or ..? Jean


----------



## limuhead (Jan 27, 2013)

abax said:


> The first thing I noticed is how neat and clean the area is...very organized.
> I agree with Dot...I can't imagine being able to grow outside in a shade
> house. Do you have any problems with insect infestation?



That is the major drawback of Hawaii- insects are a problem, almost as bad as Bush snails. I have noticed that the plants in hanging baskets have little or no snail problems and no noticable insects other than minimal fungus gnats. I am seriously considering putting all of my plants; Paphs and Phrags included into baskets and hanging them. Benches in my opinion while necessary are a great transportation system for snails, insects, and disease.


----------



## limuhead (Jan 27, 2013)

JeanLux said:


> Interesting system you use for hanging yours catts and co!!!! Are those wire hangers, or cord sling or ..? Jean



As a carpenter I am always looking for materials to use to save money for my orchid supplies. The wires are actually accoustical ceiling wire that is used to hang the grid ceilings in commercial buildings. $26.00 for a bundle of 100. I can get 2 hangers per wire and the extra 12 inch piece is great for rhizome clips or I can make wire clip pot hangers that will work for 3, 4, or 6 inch pots. Thats about $.13 per hanger and they are stronger than store bought ones.


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 27, 2013)

limuhead said:


> ...I am seriously considering putting all of my plants; Paphs and Phrags included into baskets and hanging them....



have you seen the posts where Rick (and others) put plants into baskets?
he's getting some fantastic results!

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26831&


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 27, 2013)

for things like the slugs and snails, if you put strips of copper or zinc around your bench legs it will repel them. I just read that zinc strips are more commonly found, but if you can find copper or zinc mesh screening, it will do the same thing as long as the strips are wide enough so that the bug would have to put all of themselves onto the strip before they could get across 

edit - is that copper is more effective, but that zinc works

edit again - right after I typed this I followed another link, and someone was mentioning about how they were visiting a hosta garden where they had copper strips around all of the bench legs, and they saw a slug crawling right across the strip, and the hosta beds/leaves looked like swiss cheese.

so, i've heard this lots before, but it looks like your mileage could vary


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jan 27, 2013)

Very nice place! Anyone who has bigger than a 12 square foot growing area is very fortunate in my opinion!


----------



## abax (Jan 28, 2013)

My solution for snails and slugs is Diotomaceous Earth scattered all around
the benches and even on the top of pots if I get mad enough. It's never
failed me and it's relatively cheap and isn't harmful to the environment.
Our local Lowes almost always has it in stock. I also use it around my
hosta and it works with only a couple of applications a summer.


----------



## limuhead (Jan 28, 2013)

Update on my greenhouse. We are under and have been under a flash flood warning for several hours and will be for several more. Rain is falling in my area at about 2 inches per hour, sometimes more. The floor of my greenhouse has a river 12 feet wide and 4 inches deep running through it and the heliconia and ginger patch next to my retaining wall 20 feet away is knee deep. Welcome to paradise!:sob:


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jan 28, 2013)

Do you have to worry about water in the crowns of paphs, phrags, or phals? 

I know phals grow upside down in the wild but how do the paphs and phrags cope?


----------



## limuhead (Jan 28, 2013)

The Orchid Boy said:


> Do you have to worry about water in the crowns of paphs, phrags, or phals?
> 
> I know phals grow upside down in the wild but how do the paphs and phrags cope?



No, because the phals I have are growing on the tree next to my greenhouse and the phrags are unrder cover.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jan 28, 2013)

So cool! Make sure you post a picture of it when it blooms. What species/hybrid is it?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 28, 2013)

limuhead said:


> Update on my greenhouse. We are under and have been under a flash flood warning for several hours and will be for several more. Rain is falling in my area at about 2 inches per hour, sometimes more. The floor of my greenhouse has a river 12 feet wide and 4 inches deep running through it and the heliconia and ginger patch next to my retaining wall 20 feet away is knee deep. Welcome to paradise!:sob:


Oh, my! That is a lot of water. Hopefully, it will subside soon and not cause damage.


----------



## limuhead (Jan 28, 2013)

The Orchid Boy said:


> So cool! Make sure you post a picture of it when it blooms. What species/hybrid is it?



Not sure, it was in the tree when we bought the house. I think it may be schilleriana. The roots are everywhere and there are keikis popping out where the roots 'pinch' and then continue. The plants are small and there are 2 in spike...


----------



## abax (Jan 29, 2013)

Just as I started reading your post on rain, a deluge hit here. It's done
nothing but rain here for weeks with only three days of sun. Sometimes
I'm grateful for my greenhouse and sometimes I ain't. I'm sorry about your
shade house...it looked so neat and clean. Look at the bright side, at least
it's warm there.


----------



## limuhead (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh it's still clean, cleaner now in fact. The greenhouse is on the high side of the property. The water from the neighbors yard was rushing through. I am going to put a 30 inch high CMU wall with a chain link fence on top. That way I can hang my Dendrobium and Cattleya species on the fence!


----------



## abax (Jan 30, 2013)

...or create a waterfall. ;>)


----------



## limuhead (Feb 3, 2013)

*update on my greenhouse*

Worked in the yard by the greenhouse today. Took out the remaining stump of the Mountain Apple tree and dug a trench as well as a swail to keep the water coming through the middle of the greenhouse in extremely heavy rain. Tomorrow I will be planting an Avacado tree in the front yard and doing the groundwork to add another 200 square feet to my greenhouse!:rollhappy:


----------



## limuhead (Apr 12, 2013)

*update- Phal on the Lychee tree bloomed; What is it?*

Any guesses? Looks like a hybrid


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Apr 12, 2013)

No *ID*ea. Not like anything I've seen before, very pretty.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 12, 2013)

It looks like a very nice stuartiana to me -- these pages show varying degrees of spotting:
http://www.orchid.url.tw/myflowers/phalaenopsis/stuartiana.htm
http://www.phals.net/stuartiana/index_e.html

If not the species, certainly it has a lot of stuartiana in it.


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 12, 2013)

That's a very nice stuartiana (or hybrid)...


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2013)

paphioboy said:


> That's a very nice stuartiana (or hybrid)...


this!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 14, 2013)

NYEric said:


> this!


Which? He has two choices...


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2013)

I don't know. I mostly grow album Phal species. Definitely one of the 2 though!


----------



## limuhead (Apr 19, 2013)

Update, I got this Phrag lindenii from Kai Quintal of Quintal Farms a few months ago, bare rooted. I potted it, and just noticed that it is in spike.


----------



## limuhead (Apr 19, 2013)

My assorted Phrag seedlings are making some progress as well...


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 19, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## Trithor (Apr 20, 2013)

Your plants are looking great. I am so envious of you being able to grow under shade cloth only!


----------

